# In Need of Real Spooky Organ Music



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

I am not super familiar with sheet music for organs. Would piano sheet music in a minor key work?


----------



## CaptOfTheCrunch (Oct 10, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> I am not super familiar with sheet music for organs. Would piano sheet music in a minor key work?


Of Course! Any sheet music can work (I can transpose) But I really need pieces that exist on sheet music, not necessarily the sheet music itself, but anything helps.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

So something like this might work for you?









John W. Bratton "Teddy Bears' Picnic - Halloween Version" Sheet Music in D Minor (transposable) - Download & Print


Print and download Teddy Bears' Picnic - Halloween Version sheet music composed by John W. Bratton. Sheet music arranged for Piano/Vocal/Chords in D Minor (transposable).




www.musicnotes.com


----------



## CaptOfTheCrunch (Oct 10, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> So something like this might work for you?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup!


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

How about this one? I think this is one spooky piece for an organ.









Andrew Lloyd Webber "The Phantom of the Opera" Sheet Music in D Minor (transposable) - Download & Print


Print and download The Phantom of the Opera sheet music composed by Andrew Lloyd Webber. Sheet music arranged for Singer Pro, and Piano/Vocal/Chords in D Minor (transposable).




www.musicnotes.com


----------



## CaptOfTheCrunch (Oct 10, 2019)

HauntedWyo said:


> How about this one? I think this is one spooky piece for an organ.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh! I totally forgot that one! Yea that's a good one.


----------



## HauntedWyo (Apr 13, 2017)

Camille Saint-Saëns "Danse Macabre [excerpt]" Sheet Music (Piano Solo) in G Minor - Download & Print


Print and download Danse Macabre [excerpt] sheet music composed by Camille Saint-Saëns arranged for Piano. Instrumental Solo in G Minor.




www.musicnotes.com


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

Camille Saint-Saëns "Aquarium" Sheet Music (Piano Solo) in A Minor - Download & Print


Print and download Aquarium sheet music composed by Camille Saint-Saëns arranged for Piano. Instrumental Solo in A Minor.




www.musicnotes.com




^this is super creepy when you aren't thinking "Aquarium" but then I adore all his works. His entire Carnival of the Animals is just amazing and I love the humor he sprinkles throughout each movement...



















Davy Jones


Davy Jones - Hans Zimmer - free sheet music for church organ. Learn this song on Jellynote with our interactive sheet music and tabs. Play along with youtube video covers.




www.jellynote.com




^Pirates of the Caribbean ~ Davy Jones Theme by Hans Zimmer


----------

